# 229 Holster?



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok ordered my P229 SAS Gen 2 today and I really like OWB holsters for conceal carry. I am looking for a good holster. Being the SAS Gen 2 is dehorned for carry does the holster need to be different from a regukar P229 holster. I am looking at the Galco CONCEALABLE BELT HOLSTER but don't see a difference in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice choice! I have the same gun.

If he doesn't chime in, send a PM to member *Old Padawan*. He works for Galco and will be able to tell you without a doubt if the hostler will work or not.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Todd said:


> Nice choice! I have the same gun.
> 
> If he doesn't chime in, send a PM to member *Old Padawan*. He works for Galco and will be able to tell you without a doubt if the hostler will work or not.


Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Oredred it today! Said will ship begining of November. So 3 weeks or so after the purchase.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dpdtc said:


> Oredred it today! Said will ship begining of November. So 3 weeks or so after the purchase.


:smt023:smt023


----------

